# 32mm mine tram



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, here's my plan. I HAVE a pair of old Faller 'e' train 0-6-0s, I'm looking at an Atlas 2 rail O scale 3 axle dismal that could be rescaled into a Plymouth or Brookville. I have wheelsets for 10 4 wheel mine cars, can get more, and am thinking those Larry G scale 4-1/2" long 'ore car' bodies would make dandy mine cars, and save a bunch of time.

I have some Faller 'e' track (2 circles and about 10 feet of straight), or I can get Riverossi or Atlas 2 rail O stuff fairly cheap... Trouble is, 1. I'm not sure what is or isn't UV stable. and 2. 2 rail turnouts are kind of spendy, and I'll probably need about 4 or 5 of them (the 'e' train ones appear to be made of unobtanium). 


Also, which would be better, a half hidden loop or does someone make an inexpensive reversing unit ?

ideas? suggestions?
thanks


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Can you post pictures of the rolling stock

I am thinking of a mine on my layout and would like to see what you are going to use


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, the 'e' train locomotive looks sort of like a Stainz that shrunk in the wash. 









I'm going to take one and 'Americanize" it with Kalamazoo domes and a reworked cab. I only have one tender, so I'll keep that with the loco I'm not going to molest -- so either I'll need to make one, or it will be a tank engine. Something similar to 'Old Betsy' at Knotts. 









The Larry G-Scale ore car bodies are about $5 each (without load) 









I'll use plastic Lionel wheels (because they are cheap) and build simple boxed underframes that will look similar to these.... 









I haven't decided on couplers yet, but probably either homemade link and pin, or the hook and loops that I'll be taking off the New Blight boxcars when I redo them..


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

in 32 mm 2 rail track the only uv stable track is atlas and peco


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik, 

You're in luck. 32mm is the gauge for UK ng models (most UK narrow gauge is 60cm or 2ft.) It's called SM32 (Sixteen Mm = 1 ft, 32mm gauge.) Outdoor ng track is available from Peco and others. Mine trucks and other stuff is also available in SM32 - just do a search. 

Here's a pic of the track: http://www.railway-models.co.uk/1032_1_1038646.html


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Check with Del at G SCale Graphics, his critter control should do the trick. 

John


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

You should post your work here as well. A bunch of us use 32mm track and have mine layouts: 

http://www.7-8ths.info/


----------

